# Eisvogel in Hamburg!



## Dodi (7. Nov. 2009)

Moin zusammen,

als ich vorhin mal zum Teich schauen wollte, habe ich nicht schlecht gestaunt: auf dem Baumfarn der Insel saß einer dieser wunderschönen, türkis-kupfer-goldenen Vögel, ein Eisvogel! 

So einen hab ich hier in der Stadt noch nie gesehen. 

Ich habe dann mal versucht, Fotos zu machen, konnte jedoch leider nur von der Gartentüre aus fotografieren. Als ich näher ran wollte, ist er weggeflogen.  Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt genug erkennen - sorry ging ned besser:

   

Dieser doch recht seltene Vogel mitten in der Großstadt, ist das
normal? 

Jetzt werde ich öfter mal schauen, ob ich ihn wiedersehe...


----------



## Inken (7. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Eisvogel in Hamburg!*

Hallo Dodi!

Du Glückspilz!! 

Ich dachte bisher auch immer, dass der Eisvogel mehr in südlicheren Gegenden verbreitet sei. Obwohl seine Heimat bis hinauf nach Dänemark und Südschweden beschrieben wird, habe ich hier bei uns noch nie einen gesehen. Umso schöner ist die Überraschung, dass ihr diesen hübschen Kerl bei euch, mitten in der Großstadt, entdeckt habt! Und da er als standorttreu gilt, war es vielleicht nicht der letzte Besuch!
Ich drücke euch die Daumen, dass er bleibt :beeten und werde nun auch nach ihm Ausschau halten! Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass es ihn im Winter auch an die See ziehen soll...


----------



## axel (7. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Eisvogel in Hamburg!*

Hallo Dodi

Ihr habt aber auch ne tolle Oase in der Stadt 
Kein Wunder das da auch mal ein Eisvogel landet .
Sind doch prima Fotos ,ist besser als wie es mir mit meiner Ringelnatter geht . 
Wenn ich da die Kamera gehohlt hab ist sie schon weg.
Dann hoffen wir mal das er noch öfters bei Euch vorbeischaut .

lg
axel


----------



## reff (7. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Eisvogel in Hamburg!*

Sehr schöner Vogel  Nur nicht verjagen die paar kleinen Fische die er sich fängt. Sollte diesen seltenen Anblick wert sein


----------



## Doris (7. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Eisvogel in Hamburg!*

Hallo Dodi

Ja so ein Eisvogel ist schon schön anzusehen. Ich habe mal einen mitten in Osnabrück an einem Bach gesehen. 
Bei uns war er die letzten zwei Jahre auch ab und an  zu Besuch. Bislang hat ihn nur Erwin gesehen wenn er morgens draussen :smoki
Bis er mir Bescheid gesagt hat ist der Vogel auch schon wieder weg 

Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf ihn auch mal  zu sehen.

Ich denke daß euch der Eisvogel nicht zum letzten mal besucht hat.​


----------



## Christine (7. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Eisvogel in Hamburg!*

Hallo Dodi,

das ist ja wirklich ungewöhnlich - aber auch diese Vögel sind zum Winter auf der Suche nach neuen Nahrungsquellen. (Habt ihr den kompletten Koi-Nachwuchs schon raus  - ansonsten wird er bei Euch ja wohl nicht fündig).


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Eisvogel in Hamburg!*

Hi Dodi,
alle Wetter... und das mitten in Hamburg!
Vor 14 Tagen hat uns einer dieser Prachtvögel auch einen "Blitz-Besuch" abgestattet. Landete auf dem Rosenbogen... und war auch gleich darauf schon wieder weg. An der Luhe beobachten wir sie des öfteren, ca. 200 m Luftlinie entfernt von unserem Teich.
Ich habe ihn auch schon mal "jagend" gesehen, faszinierend!
LG
Eva-Maria


----------



## steinteich (7. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Eisvogel in Hamburg!*

Hallo Dodi,

ich war schon mal bei Dir um ein paar Pflanzen abzustauben und weiß daher, wo Du wohnst. Dass Du den Eisvogel bei Dir beobachten konntest, freut mich um so mehr, weil ich ein NABU-Projekt betreue, dass sich "Projekt Eisvogel - Die Seebek neu beleben und erleben" nennt. Dei Seebek ist ja in unmittelbarer Nähe Deines Gartens. Wir können den Eisvogel hin und wieder (und in letzter Zeit immer häufiger) an der Seebek beobachten. Brutplätze sind etwas nördlich im Ohlsdorfer Friedhof und südlich an der Osterbek (Sorry an die Nicht-Hamburger für diesen lokalen Exkurs). An der Seebek ist der Eisvogel bislang nur als Futtergast zu beobachten. Unser Projekt bemüht sich den Bach naturnah zu gestalten, so dass sich die natürliche Nahrungsgrundlage für den Eisvogel verbessert. Zu dem wollen wir durch den Bau von Brutsteilwänden dem Eisvogel auch an der Seebek als Brutvogel wieder anzusiedeln. Der Eisvogel kann durchaus in städtischen Gebieten ein Zuhause finden. Wir müssen nur für naturnahe Bäche und <Flüsse sorgen, damit genug Nahrung und Brutmöglichkeiten vorhanden sind.
Infos zu "meinem" Eisvogel-Projekt gibt es hier

Ich hoffe, dass der Eisvogel noch häufiger einen Abstecher von der Seebek in Deinen Garten macht und Du so den "fliegenden Edelstaein" noch mal vor die Linse bekommst.

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## ron (7. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Eisvogel in Hamburg!*

Mensch Dodi!

ganz grosse Klasse! toll

Der Eisvogel kommt bis hierher in Norwegen vor, aber ist äusserst selten. Aber er soll schon als Brutvogel festgestellt worden sein. So gibt es immer wieder tolle Überraschungen. Z.B. ein überwinternder Storch nicht all zu weit von Trondheim, oder ein Wiedenhopf bei uns in der Gemeinde.

Aber ich muss zugeben: hin und wieder vermisse ich die wunderschöne Vögel wie Schleiereule, Rotmilan und natürlich Eisvogel.



Ron


----------



## Ribiza (7. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Eisvogel in Hamburg!*

Hallo zusammen

den Eisvogel gibt es sogar hier bei uns im "Revier" !
Ich habe auch meinen Augen nicht getraut, als ich ihn, frühmorgens, an unserem kleinen Teichlein entdeckte.


----------



## Dodi (7. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Eisvogel in Hamburg!*

Nabend!

Ja, ist schon toll, ein Eisvogel mitten in der Stadt!
Ich habe mich wahnsinnig gefreut, so einen wunderschönen Vogel hier
sehen zu dürfen.

@ Inken:
Wenn er standorttreu ist, habe ich ja gute Chancen... 
Vielleicht siehst Du ja auch mal einen, ich würde es Dir wünschen. :beeten

@ Axel:
Jau, ich hoffe mal, dass er öfters mal bei uns 'reinschaut. 
Ich werde mich dann wieder mit der Kamera 'ranschleichen. 
Vielleicht klappt es bei Dir mal mit Fotos von der __ Ringelnatter...

@ reff:
Ja, der Anblick ist es mir wert: ein paar kleine Fischchen kann er sich gerne holen - die großen wird er sowieso nicht anrühren.

@ Doris:
Vielleicht hast Du ja auch mal das Glück, den Vogel bei Euch im Garten bewundern zu dürfen, ich wünsche es Dir!

@ Elschen:
Wir haben noch genug Koi-Nachwuchs von diesem Jahr drin, da kann und darf er sich gerne bedienen. Nachdem wir die 2-3 jährigen diesen Juni endlich raus hatten, haben unsere schon wieder für neuen Nachwuchs gesorgt.. 

@ Eva-Maria:
Schön, dass er auch zu Euch kommt. Jagen würde ich ihn auch gerne mal sehen!

@ Christian:
Das Projekt Seebek ist ja interessant - jetzt weiß ich auch, wo der herkommt. Es war das erste mal, das ich den Kameraden hier gesehen habe und kann wohl damit rechnen, in bald mal wiedersehen und vor allem besser fotografieren zu dürfen. 

@ Ron:
Toll, das es ihn auch bei Euch in Norwegen gibt. - Vielleicht siehst Du ihn auch eines Tages an Deinem Teich?

@ Silke:
Euer sog. "Revier" ist sowieso grüner, als man es sich vorstellt. Als wir im Ruhrpott Urlaub gemacht haben, waren wir erstaunt, wieviel Natur es dort gibt!

Schönen Abend wünsche ich Euch, liebe Naturfreunde!


----------



## ron (7. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Eisvogel in Hamburg!*

Hier gibt es ein paar Bilder aus einer Zeit wo Leute ausgesehen hätten wie ein Auto, wenn man von digitale Fotografie geredet hätte:

http://www.poelking.com/wbuch/199911/index_d.htm

Leider ist Fritz Pölking, einer von Deutschlands berühmteste Naturfotografen, all zu früh verstorben. Aber der Eisvogel war auch einer seiner Lieblinge.

LG

Ron


----------



## rut49 (8. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Eisvogel in Hamburg!*

Hallo Dodi,
ich hatte vor langer Zeit auch mal das große Glück, diese Schönheit zu bewundern. Er saß bei uns auf dem Dach vom Gartenhaus und hat wohl den Teich inspiziert. Leider ist er nicht so lange geblieben, bis ich die Kamera hatte, und gesehen habe ich ihn danach auch nicht mehr..
Sind diese Farben eigentlich noch zu übertreffen?
Vielleicht hast du mehr Glück, und er kommt noch mal wieder!
Einen schönen Sonntag  Regina


----------



## Dodi (8. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Eisvogel in Hamburg!*

Moin!

Ron, interessante Doku über die frühen Fotoversuche.
Du erwartest aber jetzt nicht von mir, dass ich mir einen Ansitz baue und 8 Jahre
auf einige gute Fotos warte? 

Nein, Regina, die Farben sind nicht zu übertreffen. Wenn der Vogel gestern Morgen nicht
so "geleuchtet" hätte, hätte ich ihn bestimmt übersehen.

Mein erster Blick galt heute Morgen dem Teich/Garten - doch war kein Eisvogel zu sehen...


----------



## Olli.P (8. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Eisvogel in Hamburg!*

Hi,


sehr schöne Bilder 

Ja,ja der gute alte Fritz.  

Aber schön das er auch in Norwegen bekannt ist. :smoki

@ Dodi:

ich kann ja mal nachfragen ob der Ansitz noch steht, dann könntest ja für einige Zeit zu uns runter fahren und beobachten, wir bringen dir dann auch ab und an ein warmes Süppchen in die Natur....


----------



## Conny (8. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Eisvogel in Hamburg!*

Hallo Dodi,

das ist doch einfach nur toll, so einen wunderschönen Vogel im eigenene Garten beobachten zu dürfen. 
Und auch, dass er bei Euch zu den Mahlzeiten willkommen ist


----------



## Dodi (8. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Eisvogel in Hamburg!*

Hallo, Ihr Lieben,

@ Olaf:
Ja nee, iss klar - vielleicht steht der Ansitz noch, wenn nicht, würdest Du wahrsch. für mich extra einen neuen bauen... 
Aber schön, das Du wenigstens mal ein Süppchen für mich hättest. 

@ Conny:
Ja, ich habe mich richtig gefreut, kenn ich doch solche Vögel bestenfalls aus dem Urlaub in freier Natur...


----------



## Psycho (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Eisvogel in Hamburg!*

Ja sehr schöner Vogel, Hab ich bei mir auch vorgestern gesehen und war genauso überrascht


----------



## Redlisch (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Eisvogel in Hamburg!*



Dodi schrieb:


> Ich habe dann mal versucht, Fotos zu machen, konnte jedoch leider nur von der Gartentüre aus fotografieren. Als ich näher ran wollte, ist er weggeflogen.  Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt genug erkennen - sorry ging ned besser



Dafür brauchst du dich nicht zu entschuldigen, der Eisvogel ist mehr als wachsam und scheu. Selbst wenn ich hinter der Gardine stehe und versuche ein Photo zu machen haut er ab. Die kleinste Bewegung reicht ....

Axel


----------



## Dodi (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Eisvogel in Hamburg!*

Hi Axel,

denn kann ich ja noch von Glück reden, dass ich die Tür zum Garten überhaupt öffnen konnte, ohne das er weggeflogen ist! Ich wollte nämlich nicht durch die Glasscheibe fotografieren...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Eisvogel in Hamburg!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Eurem wunderschönen Besucher


----------



## petzecarp (10. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Eisvogel in Hamburg!*

Hallo
Bei uns (Stadtrand von Stadthagen) war neulich auch ein eisvogel.
Er hat sich die letzte brut geschnabt. Habe in meinem (Karpfenangler) Leben schon sehr viele davon gesehen aber am eigennen Gartenteich war das schon ein geiles erlebnis.
 Grüsse Petze l


----------



## Digicat (11. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Eisvogel in Hamburg!*

Servus Dodi



> Hi Axel,
> 
> denn kann ich ja noch von Glück reden, dass ich die Tür zum Garten überhaupt öffnen konnte, ohne das er weggeflogen ist! Ich wollte nämlich nicht durch die Glasscheibe fotografieren...





Das war sehr großes Glück ...

Glückwunsch zu deinen Bildern ... leider hatte ich nie dieses Glück , der Neid könnte einen Fressen ....


----------



## Dodi (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Eisvogel in Hamburg!*

Ach, Helmut,

der kommt bestimmt auch mal (wieder?) zu Dir und Du kannst dann Fotos machen. 
Ich drück' Dir die Daumen!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Eisvogel in Hamburg!*

 - bei mir hängt immer nur der dicke Nachbarskater am Teich rum


----------



## Digicat (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Eisvogel in Hamburg!*

Servus Dodi



> der kommt bestimmt auch mal (wieder?) zu Dir und Du kannst dann Fotos machen.
> Ich drück' Dir die Daumen!



Hmmm ... Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr ...

Und  fürs Daumen drücken


----------

